# Über zwei Jahre und kein Fix für Java



## Newsfeed (8 Februar 2011)

Sami Koivu hat eine Sicherheitslücke in Java dokumentiert, über die er Sun bereits 2008 informiert hatte. Ein kurzer Test mit der aktuellen Version 1.6.0_23 zeigt, dass sie immer noch offen ist.

Weiterlesen...


----------

